# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Combinar y Centrar con un Botón de Cambio en Excel 2002 y Excel 2003

## ExcelTip

En Excel 2002 y Excel 2003, el icono Combinar y centrar funciona como un botón de cambio, lo cual significa que se puede seleccionar o deseleccionar la función haciendo clic sobre el icono.

----------

